
A new verse in the Book of Mozilla for Firefox 58 - kibwen
https://twitter.com/FirefoxNightly/status/911128412466679809
======
blacksmith_tb
I'm using FF Developer Edition (which is behind Nightly, mine is 57.0b2 today)
and I have the new verse. I hadn't remembered how many other verses have
appeared over the years[1].

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Book_of_Mozilla](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Book_of_Mozilla)

------
kibwen
Not the most substantial news, but a fun easter egg for those of us who have
been watching Firefox since before 1.0. :)

